# What is the name of this bun?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A short question: I would like to ask someone what the name of the bun is, what can I say that in Finnish?

"Mitä tämä pulla nimitellä?"?


----------



## DrWatson

"Mikä tämä pulla on nimeltään?"

*Nimitellä* means _call someone names_, in a negative sense.


----------



## pearho

What about: "Tämä pulla, miksi sitä kutsutaan?"


----------



## sakvaka

Käy hyvin, vaikka se onkin melko puhekielinen.


----------



## pearho

sakvaka said:


> Käy hyvin, vaikka se onkin melko puhekielinen.


Mikä siinä on puhekielistä, kutsu -verbin käyttö, lauserakenne, tai jotain muuta?


----------



## kirahvi

pearho said:


> Mikä siinä on puhekielistä, kutsu -verbin käyttö, lauserakenne, tai jotain muuta?



Huoliteltuun suomeen ei kuulu rakenne, jossa objekti esitellään lauseen alussa. Monissa muissa kielissä tämä on täysin normaali rakenne, mutta suomessa se on selkeä puhekielisyys, eikä puheessakaan ainakaan omaan kielenkäyttööni istu.


----------



## pearho

Mutta "miksi tätä pullaa kutsutaan" -rakenne minusta kuuluu omituiselta, niin kuin kysyttäisiin "mistä syystä tätä pullaa kutsutaan".


----------



## DrWatson

pearho said:


> Mutta "miksi tätä pullaa kutsutaan" -rakenne kuulostaa minusta omituiselta, niin kuin kysyttäisiin "mistä syystä tätä pullaa kutsutaan".


_Miksi_ onkin tässä lauseessa ensisijaisesti _mikä_-sanan translatiivimuoto, ei kysymyssana _why/varför_. Esim.

A: "Mi*ksi* tätä pullaa kutsutaan?"
B: "Sitä kutsutaan korvapuusti*ksi*."

_Miksi_ tietysti voi tarkoittaa myös "mistä syystä", "minkä vuoksi", muttei tässä yhteydessä. Edellistä keskustelua voisi kylläkin jatkaa vaikkapa seuraavasti:

A: "Miksi tätä pullaa kutsutaan?"
B: "Sitä kutsutaan korvapuustiksi."
A: "Miksi sitä kutsutaan korvapuustiksi?" (Henkilö A siis haluaa tietää, miten pulla on saanut nimensä.)


----------



## kirahvi

Ja jos tahtoo välttää sekaannuksia ja käyttää silti _kutsua_-verbiä, voi myös sanoa _millä nimellä nimellä tätä pullaa kutsutaan_.


----------

